# N scale rolling stock



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

Just taking a break from track work, painting track and ties and ballasting, so to goof off I took some pics of my rolling stock. Yesterday I hung a shelf and put a couple lights on the underside of the shelf. I wanted to get my rolling stock out where I could see it instead of having it all put away in a box.


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

fantastic! the weathering is surreal! i honestly don't know if i would have the patience for that. looks very good.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

N to O said:


> Just taking a break from track work, painting track and ties and ballasting, so to goof off I took some pics of my rolling stock. Yesterday I hung a shelf and put a couple lights on the underside of the shelf. I wanted to get my rolling stock out where I could see it instead of having it all put away in a box.


Is the shelf going to be part of the layout?:thumbsup:


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

big ed said:


> Is the shelf going to be part of the layout?:thumbsup:


Afraid not Ed, but could I call it my staging area?


----------

